# Reverse Light Switch - repairing intermittent or complete failure



## carm3123 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks to those who have posted so far re. this issue. Search "reverse light switch" in this forum for some help. 

2000 Frontier Desert Runner SE V-6 2wd Manual trans.

I located my switch on passenger side of the trans; and determined it was bad by unpluging and using a continuity tester; should show continuity across the switch when shifter is in reverse (engine off...) I had nothing.

Switch is very difficult to access, but I did it w/ 19mm open end wrench, from below. 

Got new switch finger tight but not able to tighten properly with a wrench, even after going in from the cab through the shifter boot opening.

HERE ARE THE ISSUES: 

1) How do I tighten the switch into place? Socket won't work, nor box wrench, nor open end wrench b/c of clearance. Will one of those floppy-end open end wrenches work? HELP!

2) I am back to "intermittent" operation of reverse lights. I want to tighten the switch to secure it in place, but at present it is effectively in it's operating position (it's not going to move farther into the housing when I tighten it, maybe and extra 1/32" if that)) The switch operates the lights when you close the circuit by pushing its button AWAY from the driver with the shifter, however I can get the lights to come on by pulling the shift lever TOWARD me. What do I need to do to get this thing to work proeperly? IS there a "shift pattern plate" of some sort inside the trans that needs to be tweaked... I would probably not be up for this...


----------



## titanismo (Jan 22, 2009)

My reverse light switch just went out on my truck. Just started to look into it. I have a 04 Frontier crew cab V6 2wd Manual trans.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Can you use a bench grinder to grind a cheap 19mm open end wrench narrower to get access? Or do you need a stubby 19mm open end wrench, like I got at Pep Boys? What about Vise-grip pliers? There's always a way.


----------

